# Rlt 11 Has Arrived



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I'm now in the "RLT Gang" proper with my first Roy watch







and a stunner it is.

You would never have guessed the watch was knocked up in Roy's shed or kitchen









You have all seen plenty of pictures of this watch, so I have done one with a Cougar, which shares the movement, bracelet and case, or a least I think it dose the dial on the 11 looks a bit smaller and the O&W has holes to push the spring bars through.

I like them both but Roy's watch has the best hands









Many thanks Roy

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Congratulations Mike, two lovely watches you've got there.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool picture. A very nice duo


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Great pictures, great watches - especially the RLT11.

Bracelet & movement might be shared, but I don't think anything else is.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> You would never have guessed the watch was knocked up in Roy's shed or kitchen


Moved indoors now then Roy!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

that's a great comaprrison shot Mike. shows how the 11's bezel is slightly smaller which I'd have never realised without the picture.

Interesting about the dial as well it does look a tad smaller. I seem to wear my 11 virtually all the time I'm not at work and on the bracelet (the only metal strap I wear).


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Great shot Mike, and of one of the watches I had always wanted to buy but never did, the Cougar. Now that I have seen your photo (and have the RLT 11) I don't think I want a Cougar any more.

Dont get me wrong - the Cougar is still a great watch - But the "11" aces it. I have taken to wearing mine on the NATO almost exclusively now, since I fitted a deployant clasp to it; works very well in my opinion. Great comparison shot - those two watches are more similar than I first thought.


----------

